
Hackers Are Targeting Bitcoin with a Leaked NSA Software Tip - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-19/hackers-target-bitcoin-with-leaked-nsa-software-tip-report-says
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
That is a pretty butchered headline. Bitcoin isn't being targeted, unprotected
computers are. Once Eternal Blue is used, the compromised computer is by and
large used to mine Monero - not Bitcoin. This is because a CPU or GPU mining
XMR is going to earn more money (no matter how you denominate it) than it
would mining BTC or BCH.

